# TCD540040 Image restoration issues



## lyokian159 (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi all,

Hoping someone can lead me down the right path. 

I have a lifetime Series 2 540040 with a dead hard drive. I have restored the image provided by this forum to a working 80 GB hard drive using WinMFS. 

The drive will boot right into guided setup and gives me no information for any zip code. 

After trying a few zip codes and rebooting the drive goes to Installing a Service Update. This will take a few minutes. After this the box gets stuck in a reboot loop for Welcome Powering Up. 

I have repeated this procedure twice with the same result each time. The image restores with 9.3.2b and I assume after trying to get the zip code information it gets the 9.3.2c update but the install fails for some reason and gets stuck in the loop. 

I would love to hear any thoughts about this strange issue.


----------



## rayman757 (Nov 28, 2019)

lyokian159 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hoping someone can lead me down the right path.
> 
> ...


Where were you able to find an image? I have been searching for a 540040 image for 3 days and cannot find one.


----------



## lyokian159 (Jun 28, 2017)

rayman757 said:


> Where were you able to find an image? I have been searching for a 540040 image for 3 days and cannot find one.


Yes indeed, a member helped me out. I will try to get it to you this weekend but it worked great!


----------



## lyokian159 (Jun 28, 2017)

rayman757 said:


> Where were you able to find an image? I have been searching for a 540040 image for 3 days and cannot find one.


Sent you a PM


----------



## vcatony (Aug 16, 2020)

I just received an image for my series 2 540040 and am having the exact same issue.
Were you able to solve it and if so, how?


----------



## kengr (May 9, 2018)

lyokian159 said:


> Sent you a PM


any chance you can send me the image too. i have the same issue with the zip code, and failing to boot afterwards.


----------

